# Which place to buy a Miller stick dc welder ?



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

Looked at online sites to buy a Thunderbolt 210,
and the reviews about customer service were terrible.
Folks getting packages that are missing items.
My local welding supply does not even carry
Miller.   They carry Lincoln, and very pricey.
Amazon does not even sell this welder.
Ebay does sell this welder, but I have never bought anything much at Ebay.
Any good advice would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## ddillman (Mar 7, 2021)

have you looked at Cyberweld?


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, great price , but not so for reviews


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2021)

Ebay is very good at refunds for a buyer if the seller tries to screw you over. I bought 2 tig welders thru Ebay. This seller would probably be just fine. Looks like it is a welding supply store out of NJ.








						Miller Thunderbolt 210 DC Stick Welder 907722 715959642149 | eBay
					

Miller Products. TitleThunderbolt 210 DC Stick Welder. 10 ft. (3 m) work cable with clamp. 10 ft. (3 m) No. 4 electrode cable with heavy-duty electrode holder. Cable pouch. Stick (SMAW). Hot Start™ Technology.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

_Thanks,
This is the one I was looking at.  Close to us in NY. 
Do you know where I can find 6/3 AWG
50 amp extension cord ( 10 or 15 feet)
Thanks again_


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2021)

Check with big box stores and electrical supply stores. I think I got my 8/3 from Lowe's back in the day when I made my extension cord.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> Check with big box stores and electrical supply stores. I think I got my 8/3 from Lowe's back in the day when I made my extension cord.


Thanks!


----------



## samstu (Mar 7, 2021)

Many RVs use 50amp marinco cords.  These are often thrown out at campgrounds, etc.  I've collected a number from dumpsters when folks upgrade, etc....  50 amp rv extension cords (not marinco ) are also readily available on amazon, craigslist etc.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

*Thanks *


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> Ebay is very good at refunds for a buyer if the seller tries to screw you over. I bought 2 tig welders thru Ebay. This seller would probably be just fine. Looks like it is a welding supply store out of NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text from Seller says a 20% restocking fee if box is opened !
30 day return from Date of Purchase !
Only will refund 100% if box is unopened. 
Mistakes happen, not able to get refund if missing parts or damaged is unacceptable. 
Also, buyer pays for shipping it back.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2021)

The seller can say that, but if it comes damaged or missing parts you can just open a case with E-Bay and 99% of the time E-Bay will make it right for the buyer.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 7, 2021)

_Thanks
Good to know. _


----------

